# Any custom handles out there?



## PtownPhil

Any1 a handle nerd like me?


----------



## PtownPhil

If there's a knife you like to see just comment pls.


----------



## Cener509

PtownPhil said:


> If there's a knife you like to see just comment pls.
> View attachment 129043


yup! It's looks very cool!
and especially a wooden hand keep my eyes


----------



## Bensbites

I have a few custom handles. Lol.


----------



## birdsfan

Honestly, I have as much fun making new handles and sayas for my collection, as I do trying new makers, new steels, and new grinds. My wall rack is full of them!


----------



## cotedupy

Club joined! 

A recent nice one on a rusty old yanaiba restoration. Syrah vine, brass-wild cherry-brass, horn.






And probably still my very favourite, which took some time and a fair amount of patience and ingenuity. Bit of Tasmanian oak floorboard offcut + araldite n mica.


----------



## Nedfeister

Definitely!
This one's a Jobone creation


----------



## PtownPhil

I've got a couple JoBones I'm waiting for myself.


----------



## PtownPhil

Bensbites said:


> I have a few custom handles. Lol.


Let's see!


----------



## KO88

Ok I gott 3new. Maker is the GOAT @Matus 

Shig 240 kasumi - Tassie black with short fellure...


----------



## KO88

Toyama Carbon Clad 180 nakiri
Ringed gidgee withthe sapwood. Rawwood structure on top.


----------



## KO88

Munetoshi KU honyaki cleaver
Ancient redgum 6200old yellow g10


----------



## Bensbites

PtownPhil said:


> Let's see!


You mean the ones in the workshop or what’s on my knife bars?


----------



## spaceconvoy

Handle for larger knives


Handle for larger knives Knife handles Suitable for gyuto 240 mm



www.cleancut.eu








Half-octagon keyaki and buffalo horn handle from Cleancut, modified by me. I chopped off the horn at the bottom, reducing the length, shifting the balance forward, and giving it a more understated look. Also rounded the backside to turn it into a double-d handle. It's a shame this style isn't more popular, I think it's the most comfortable wa-handle profile.


----------



## drsmp

I have a few…


----------



## PtownPhil

Bensbites said:


> You mean the ones in the workshop or what’s on my knife bars?


Whichever. Want to see handles.


----------



## Woshigeren

Kurosaki Senko with custom maple burl from Blades Knife And Stuff in Sweden


----------



## Woshigeren

Saji SG2 with Kaiso Knives bog oak and horn handle


----------



## Woshigeren

Matsubara with maple and horn also from Kaiso Knives. Taylor is a really cool guy, check him out on IG for inspo too


----------



## Bensbites

PtownPhil said:


> Whichever. Want to see handles.


Below are some handles on the bench.



This photo is a sample of what’s on my own knife bar.


----------



## Woshigeren

Kochi with PCPKEN handle. Sold it to fund other toys but thought I would still share


----------



## Hero KZ

Made this recently


----------



## PtownPhil

Bensbites said:


> Below are some handles on the bench.View attachment 132648
> 
> This photo is a sample of what’s on my own knife bar. View attachment 132649


Do you sell? I want the second left with the diagonal ribbon?


----------



## Woshigeren

This one is about to finish up and go on a rainbow saji!


----------



## Nedfeister

Another handle from Jobone.
Brazilian Rosewood and Buffalo Horn


----------



## Woshigeren

Kaiso Knives customs. All came back this week. Boom.


----------



## luuogle

A Keijiro Doi dragon 270mm yanagiba with highly figured redwood burl and mammoth tusk spacer by Duy Pham.


----------



## PtownPhil

Just got almost all this shipment in.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

drsmp said:


> I have a few…
> View attachment 132577
> View attachment 132578
> View attachment 132579



From where?


----------



## KnightKnightForever

PtownPhil said:


> If there's a knife you like to see just comment pls.
> View attachment 129043



How about the one on the top with the gray ribbons?


----------



## KO88

Woshigeren said:


> Kaiso Knives customs. All came back this week. Boom. View attachment 134270
> View attachment 134271


That Blackwood!


----------



## Rotivator

I have a few. Some from Kaisō knives. One from RealSharpKnife. 

Just recently put a striped ebony was handle on my Watanabe Gyuto


----------



## Rotivator

KO88 said:


> That Blackwood!


Nice I have a few of his as well.


----------



## matchplay18

Nice drawer full of knifes. It is like looking at a kaleidoscope. You are almost hesitant to remove one from the drawer and break the continuity of color.


----------



## ani_ghost

This one by JoBone.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

it's Koa Monday


----------



## KnightKnightForever

ani_ghost said:


> This one by JoBone.
> View attachment 142971



Sick


----------



## PtownPhil

KnightKnightForever said:


> How about the one on the top with the gray ribbons?


JCKs ZDP with an Isiah Schroeder handle.


----------



## Knivperson

drsmp said:


> I have a few…
> View attachment 132577
> View attachment 132578
> View attachment 132579


What kind of wood is number 4 from the bottom on the last picture? Ringed Gidgee?


----------



## drsmp

@Knivperson You are correct- it’s Gidgee


----------



## Knivperson

Looks crazy.. Gotta have it some time


----------



## PtownPhil

JoBone and Denka combo.


----------



## PtownPhil

KnightKnightForever said:


> How about the one on the top with the gray ribbons?


----------



## tag98

Figured itd be wrong to post without a picture but am wondering where everyone gets their custom handles made, id love to purchase a few more for a couple of my knives that still have the original handle!


----------



## JackPH

Some of my recent work.

[post edited by a mod]


----------



## PtownPhil

Another JoBone


----------



## PtownPhil

Tanaka Tuesday. JoBone on the left.


----------



## PtownPhil

Just picked up my last shipment. One I've shown b4 the rehandle. All Jo All Bone.


----------



## tag98

PtownPhil said:


> Just picked up my last shipment. One I've shown b4 the rehandle. All Jo All Bone.
> View attachment 152300


Where do u get these jo bone handles?


----------



## PtownPhil

tag98 said:


> Where do u get these jo bone handles?


Sugi Cutlery. Haven't had too much trouble recently til I missed out on this.


----------

